

Ask HN: Anyone from Brazil? I need your help - rblion

I am working on a project to expand educational reach and quality in Brazil. I need the help of a Brazilian to help me understand the whole picture and to help translate our website into Portuguese.
======
S4M
Reposting a comment from marcofloriano who seems to be hellbanned (you can see
the whole comment by enabling the option "show dead"):

\---

I´m Brazilian. I have an online education startup for web designers and i´m
working really hard trying to get education better here. My english is not
very good, but we could meet at skype, if you want.

------
gus_massa
(Just curiosity, I'm from Argentina.)

Why Brazil? Why not another country?

Which level of education? Kids / secondary students / university students

IMHO it's very difficult to improve the education without a deep knowledge of
the local culture and mores. Good luck.

~~~
rblion
The short version: I've been reading a lot about the World Cup and why locals
didn't want it despite their devotion to football, it inspired me. The
semifinal game made it that much more urgent as the country now feels like
they lost a war.

I would like to expand the program into all of Latin America once we "fine
tune" our ideas.

I'm sure it is, that is exactly why I want to find some natives to work with.

I hope Argentina wins today, no one is giving this team enough credit. Messi
is great but there are a lot of other playmakers on this XI.

------
thomasfortes
I'm brazilian and have interest in education and respect for people who tries
to change education, I'm not exactly in the area, but got a bunch of friends
that are and maybe I can help you.

Just followed you in twitter, fell free to pm me there.

------
marcofloriano
I´m Brazilian. I have an online education startup for web designers and i´m
working really hard trying to get education better here. My english is not
very good, but we could meet at skype, if you want.

------
runastartup
I lived in Brazil recently. Their gov't doesn't support primary public
education at all. I can also tell you where you can reach out to many
Brazilians freely.

~~~
rblion
What was living in Brazil like?

That's what I read too. It is sad, Brazil could be so much greater if it truly
supported it's people.

Where can I do that?

I am Indian, my country's problems are very similar.

~~~
runastartup
I'm new to this site, are there private messages?

~~~
jaredsohn
No. But sometimes you can message somebody privately by clicking at their name
and viewing their e-mail, Twitter, etc.

Also, if you want others to contact you, make sure you include the information
in the 'about' section' since the e-mail field isn't shown publicly.

